# Canon Announces Conclusion of Patent Infringement Dispute in U.S.



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 5, 2015)

```
<p>TOKYO, October 5, 2015—Canon Inc. today announced the successful resolution of a patent infringement dispute against Zinyaw LLC, which does business under the name TonerPirate.com, in the U.S. District Court for the Southern District of New York, concerning certain toner cartridges and photosensitive drum units sold for use in Canon and Hewlett-Packard laser beam printers.</p>
<p>To resolve the dispute, Zinyaw has stipulated to a Consent Judgment and Permanent Injunction from the Southern District of New York as to U.S. Patent Nos. 8,280,278, 8,433,219, 8,437,669, 8,494,411, 8,630,564, 8,676,090, 8,682,215, and 8,688,008, which prohibits Zinyaw from making, using, selling and offering for sale in the U.S., and from importing into the U.S., the toner cartridges and photosensitive drum units that Canon accused of infringement.</p>
<p>Throughout the development, sales and marketing process, Canon respects the intellectual property of other companies and individuals and expects others to similarly respect Canon’s intellectual property rights. Canon remains committed to pursuing legal enforcement against those who do not respect Canon’s intellectual property.</p>
```


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 13, 2015)

That name, TonerPirate is certainly going to catch Canon's eye. As CR Guy knows, Canon's attorneys can latch on to even a innocent site like Canon Rumors and make life hell. A smaller business advertising as being a pirate hasn't a chance.

I wish they would shut down the ebay and Amazon pirates.


----------

